# indesign cs6 issue



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

So today when working in indesign cs6, I noticed I cannot use the colour panel to add colour to a box. This is something I have done millions of times. Now its grayed out. 

I can make it a colour using swatches, but it still will not let me adjust the colour in the colour panel. Have I accidentally changed a setting somewhere? I have tried restarting indesign, computer, and made new documents to see if it was isolated to the file. 

Anything I can try to fix this? I know I can delete the preference file for indesign, I would prefer not to as its all set up the way I like.


----------

